# EQ or Masteron



## The Prototype (Dec 27, 2010)

If you had your choice of the two, which would you pick? Going to stack with Test E and Anavar.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 27, 2010)

Depends on your goals bro. I think masteron is better for contest prep than EQ.


----------



## Crank (Dec 27, 2010)

i like masta and EQ.... do both! lmao


----------



## G3 (Dec 27, 2010)

iirc Masteron doesn't aromatize at all and EQ is about half the aromatization of Test?


----------



## Crank (Dec 27, 2010)

masteron is one of my favorites. its powerful and helps you lose fat! i would do the prop version and on an eod basis. you will see why i like it! and it does help reduce the need for ai during ur cycle.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 27, 2010)

Fuck EOD or ED Injections. 

Long ester FTW. EQ!


----------



## ROID (Dec 27, 2010)

i just wrote a long reply before i realized who you were. 

anyway, I guess since you are using var you aren't really looking for a lot of size.

I'm not really impressed with either. I ran masteron E and had some decent gains in strength and it kinda gives me a dense look.

I would put together a 16 to 20 week cycle and run the EQ @ 600 to 800mg EW. any less and I think you will be disappointed. 

If you plan on a shorter 10 or 12 weeks cycle then I would go with Masteron enanthate. Don't expect much in terms of size but you will get better results with this in the mix, IMO. Maybe 400 to 600mg EW. BTW, masteron will act as a mild A.I. as well.

what are you looking to accomplish ?


----------



## ROID (Dec 27, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck EOD or ED Injections.
> 
> Long ester FTW. EQ!



there is a longer acting version

Drostanolone Enanthate


----------



## Crank (Dec 27, 2010)

ROID said:


> i just wrote a long reply before i realized who you were.
> 
> anyway, I guess since you are using var you aren't really looking for a lot of size.
> 
> ...




bid difference in the version of mast..... the real one (propr version) is the shizzznit. its something you have to experience.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 27, 2010)

If I could afford both I most def would. Kinda leaning towards the EQ right now but I've heard so many good things about the Mast it makes me want to give it a try. Goal is to put on 10-15 lbs but hoping to keep bf the same or even lower it if possible. I'm hoping to start the cycle around 12% bf. I'd like to be single digit by summer.


----------



## LAM (Dec 27, 2010)

Crank said:


> masteron is one of my favorites. its powerful and helps you lose fat!



all androgens increase the basal metabolic rate


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 27, 2010)

LAM said:


> all androgens increase the basal metabolic rate



I heard Tren decreases your T3. Yet somehow it still seems to get people shredded. LOL


----------



## Crank (Dec 27, 2010)

LAM said:


> all androgens increase the basal metabolic rate




lol. masta has a higher rate of fat burning 

a piece stolen from masta profile on steriod.com 

 as we all know, androgens also promote lypolysis (fat loss). The  effects of Masteron, in that way are consistent with the documented  effects of (somewhat heavier) androgens to decrease lipoprotein lipase  and upregulate -adrenergic receptors on adipocytes, which would inhibit  the accumulation of lipid (fat) and enhance the efflux of lipid from  these cells in response to catecholamines (1)(2)(3). So, like I said  previously, don´t let Masteron´s deceptively low Anabolic:Androgenic  ratio fool you, it helps eliminate fat as well (if not better) than much  more highly scored androgens, in part due to its being a derivative of  DHT. This reduction in fat and rise in aggression (making workouts more  effective) could be beneficial for people competing in a sport or who  are on a reduced calorie diet.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 27, 2010)

EQ for me.

-T


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am loving the EQ. Now that it has finally kicked in. Definitely gotta go with a 16+ weeker.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 27, 2010)

I like them both. I like the mast P better than the E.  It's in and out really fast and you can feel it's effects more quickly.  I sort of do things a little different now than in the past. The blat e blat on the boards is that eq takes forever yto kick in.  In reality it is producing results almost right away.  Thing is it's a weaker compound and trickles in slowly b/c of the long ester.  So if you're doing it alone or with a mild dose of test you really can't feel the hit as much as a faster shorter ester of a more powerful steroid. But if you already have a good amount of steroid in your system for a while you can still get a kick out of eq.

What I like to do sometimes is use it like a trump card.  One could be on say test and mast at a good dose each and after say 6 weeks on the test/mast add in equipoise at 500 mg every 2-3 weeks.  I do that and it hits like a truck.  You're basically shocking the body. The equipoise will peak in a few days and slowly taper down over 2-3 weeks.  Then hit another 1/2 a gram. Bam another shock. I get a big bump in strength, hardness and vascularity over the 2 weeks of the bump and some mild increase in anxiety which goes away in a few days after the peak.

That's one way to get more out of a cycle with primarily a moderate dose of test and one other mild anabolic like NPP, Primo, etc. The long ester tapers out slowly too so you might avoid a hard crash at the end of the cycle as well.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 28, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I am loving the EQ. Now that it has finally kicked in. Definitely gotta go with a 16+ weeker.


 
I'm lovin it too Cav! I'm starting week 8 and the effects are kicking in bigtime. Feel like a racehorse, kind of look like one too lol. Veiny, sculpted, etc. Enjoy the rest of your EQ. I know I will!


----------



## LAM (Dec 28, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> I heard Tren decreases your T3. Yet somehow it still seems to get people shredded. LOL



many of the various actions of steroids are not fully known especially those not intended for use in humans.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 28, 2010)

Yall got me wanting to throw in EQ in the spring.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 28, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Yall got me wanting to throw in EQ in the spring.


 
You know what to do.  Do it.  Do it.  

And make sure you're pinning 600mg for 12-16 weeks.  
You won't be disappointed.  Of course, be sure all your other gear is being utilized properly.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 28, 2010)

What do you think the minimum amount of time to get the best out of the EQ is? I want to make sure I get a lot out of it. But at the same time i don't want to be "on" any longer then I need to be.


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

Tren + T3 = Not Big Status


----------



## BigBird (Dec 28, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> What do you think the minimum amount of time to get the best out of the EQ is? I want to make sure I get a lot out of it. But at the same time i don't want to be "on" any longer then I need to be.


 
mimimum = 3 months aka 12 weeks.  no less.


----------

